# What is California Pioneer Fractional Gold?



## toadiesop (Apr 18, 2007)

I stumbled across these on ebay. Obviously, make sure that they are AUTHENTIC!!! Lots of replicas. But there's a few that are guaranteed. 

Some authentic auctions start at $50 per coin.. what do you think? Obviously some of these coins may be worth more to a coin collector (i dabble) but if they are close to 24k..... they may be worth processing..

Here an ebay link 

http://coins.listings.ebay.com/Gold...QsacatZ39473QQsbrsrtZdQQsocmdZListingItemList








[/url]


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 18, 2007)

They are very small, and are probably worth alot more to a collector than the amount of gold in them, unless you can find them damaged and cheap.
Check the redbook for the weights on gold coins before you jump into buying. The newest one I have has a chart that tells you how much pure gold is in a gold coin ($5-20) for a range of gold prices. It tops out at $600 per ounce but you can figure out from the chart how much to add when it is over $600 like now. Alot of gold coins are rare, so even damaged they may be worth more than the gold content, so check before you refine any.


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 18, 2007)

toadiesop
I couldn't find the weight of the fractionals, but the gold dollar weighs 1.672 grams of .900 fine gold or .04837 oz. pure gold (about 1/20 oz)
or $30 worth of gold. They regularly sell for $50 or more.
At $600 gold price, these are what the redbook says:
$5 gold is worth 145.12
$10 gold is worth $290.25
$20 gold is worth$580.50


----------



## taborc (Apr 18, 2007)

toadiesop said:


> I stumbled across these on ebay. Obviously, make sure that they are AUTHENTIC!!! Lots of replicas. But there's a few that are guaranteed.
> 
> Some authentic auctions start at $50 per coin.. what do you think? Obviously some of these coins may be worth more to a coin collector (i dabble) but if they are close to 24k..... they may be worth processing..
> 
> ...







Hi,
I just got ripped off by a guy saying that they were real gold. When I got them, 2 of them were fake so now I'm talking with ebay about it. So watch out because they are so small you can't see replica on it hardly but he knew and now I do and so does ebay!

Good Luck,

Chris


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 18, 2007)

You guys need to be really cautious when buying on ebay. Always ask about actual size, weight, history of the item, and any shipping costs. Ebay sellers can really put the screws to you if you don't watch out.

Steve


----------

